# I need to illuminate this sign



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Led ribbon!


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

back light it with led ribbon!!!! squeeze it in behind each letter


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

seems like the designer/architect dropped a deuce on that one


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You haven't got much choice. I would mount a single LED spot and be done with it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I would put a 175W MH flood (10) feet in front of the sign if the area is lawn or a planting bed..


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Try this only with the conduit curving down.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

What about lighting the back of the letters by putting the lights behind the sign. It really makes for a nice effect and by laminating the wall behind the sign it makes the letter stand out. It would also give you the clean look they want.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

What about three goose neck type lights to match that coach lights..?


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Theriot said:


> What about lighting the back of the letters by putting the lights behind the sign. It really makes for a nice effect and by laminating the wall behind the sign it makes the letter stand out. It would also give you the clean look they want.


What a great idea!!!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

rope lights?

~CS~


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

I would look into LED strips that you could run along the back.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

My 1st question would be, what are the zoning laws governing lights. In this day and age, you can't just slap lights up without approvals.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> My 1st question would be, what are the zoning laws governing lights. In this day and age, you can't just slap lights up without approvals.


Exactly my thought as well, Chris will likely have to come up with a design and run it by some sort of board for approval.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Last summer we 're-branded' about 100 stores with new signs for the same large chain.

As much as they would want uniformity each town had different rules about the signs and often changes had to be made, from full lighting, to partial lighting only, to maximum sq ft allowed to be lit, other area would allow only 'silhouetted' letters.

I think my first stop would be with the city or town to see what they would allow.



Beyond that I would be thinking the goose neck fixtures.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> As much as they would want uniformity each town had different rules about the signs and often changes had to be made, from full lighting, to partial lighting only, to maximum sq ft allowed to be lit, other area would allow only 'silhouetted' letters.


Have you ever been to Hilton Head, SC? If you are there at night and don't know what/where you are looking for, forget it. They are so down on lights, you can't see a store until you are past it.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks to all who have replied.:thumbsup:

My first suggestion a couple months ago after seeing the original shop drawings was ¼" greater stand-off and back lit by LED ( didn't consider it but the goose necks would have looked great also). The sign is actually mounted to the building on the second floor lease space also occupied by the same individual. At the time I had free reign to tear up as much of the interior as needed, now finished office space. After multiple fine art works (crude renderings my myself) shown to the owner he couldn't grasp what this would look like. I strongly suggested they ask the sign guy for the names of a couple designers they are comfortable with.

Now a week ago;

Owner isn't happy with what he has heard and is adamant I get this done. Now they want me to light it from the little 4" cantilever below. I'm thinking a few very low profile luminiares like the DA posted mounted to an oversize T condulet. Prefer 120V suggestions. 

Thanks again.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

As others have said..goosenecks.. I agree..

I used these with (23) watt. CFL lamps.. easy to install and lots of choices..


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Chris they make double and triple headed floods like below for $150 or so. You could remove the motion sensor or look for one without them. Remember not all LED's are created equal-- hard to get ones that last.

I found these here http://www.lightinguniverse.com/flo...isku=6701559&linkloc=cataLogProductItemsImage


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Read the specs of the fixtures carefully as many flood / spot type fixtures are not intended for aiming above vertical and water will be an issue.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

These would do the trick. 










http://www.e-conolight.com/floods/led-directional-floodlight/e-gl2f03c2w.html


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats a little too large.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Thats a little too large.


You sound like a PIA lighting designer.. :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

uplighting is always a bit of a chore in choosing durability, the goosenecks look good, but how do they hold up down in hurricane alley? ~CS~


----------



## Lynx Electrical (Jul 15, 2012)

LED Wall Washer, choose your colour or colours and your set


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

What about using these


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

B4T said:


> You sound like a PIA lighting designer.. :laughing:


This is what has become of me?



Lynx Electrical said:


> LED Wall Washer, choose your colour or colours and your set


Welcome to the forum, give me a link.



Theriot said:


> What about using these


LOL, something a more low profile would be appropriate here.


----------



## Lynx Electrical (Jul 15, 2012)

Something like this, i just did a quick search in your country to be more helpful 

http://www.americanlighting.com/products.cfm?ID=97










Just took a photo of this baby one i had left over from a job, its 18Watts, 72 degree beam angle IP67, coolwhite only. its got 5mm toughened glass because we used these ones for security lighting in a commercial carpark, where ( bored people may feel like throwing stones at them :S )


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Theriot said:


> What about lighting the back of the letters by putting the lights behind the sign. It really makes for a nice effect and by laminating the wall behind the sign it makes the letter stand out. It would also give you the clean look they want.


I really like that lighting effect. I have not done much work in retail settings, are those lights that are installed behind each letter, or did they come already attached to the back of each letter?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

How much money they got?

Looking at that, I'd try and talk them into something using indirect light. 

4 small LED strips, inside an indirect reflector, to splash the wall. 

Maybe something mountable under the second A in American.
and painted to match the stucco.

http://www.dmxledlights.com/OutdoorLighting/LedWallWashers/


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> I really like that lighting effect. I have not done much work in retail settings, are those lights that are installed behind each letter, or did they come already attached to the back of each letter?


Those were made with the lights in them but I was just trying to give you an idea of the effect you get. Like others have said some areas are real particular about the looks.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> http://www.dmxledlights.com/OutdoorLighting/LedWallWashers/


From the link



> The high power LED wall washers can be used for wall washering:


Washering? :jester:


----------



## electric mike (Jun 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> From the link
> 
> 
> 
> Washering? :jester:


 
second cousin to ball washering :laughing:


----------

